# Setting a wallpaper with Group Policy



## ALLoY1717 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am trying to set a wallpaper with a group policy but I can't seem to get it to work without enabling active desktop. When I do enable active desktop the wallpaper loads behind a webpage which sits as the desktop background. Please help how do I set a wallpaper through active directory without having to use active desktop..
Thanks


----------



## cwallace (Apr 17, 2007)

Exactly the same thing here.

I cannot have that webpage on the desktop...

I found some information about making a registry entry for it, but I don't know how to apply a registry entry via GPO.

If it is possible I think this code will work fine.

*This defines the path and style (0-center 1-tile 2-stretch) of the Active Desktop wallpaper and prevents users from changing the image or its presentation
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\System]
"Wallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Web\\Logo.bmp"
"WallpaperStyle"="2"

*This defines the path and style of the normal desktop wallpaper.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"Wallpaper"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Web\\Logo.bmp"
"WallpaperStyle"="2"

*This turns off Active Desktop however the restrictions still apply to the normal desktop.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
"NoActiveDesktop"="1"

If I knew how to make THAT active on the local machines via GPO everything would be fine...

Chris


----------

